# [Verkaufe] PC Teile ( Mobo, CPU+ Kühler,Soundkarte,Soundsystem,Netzteil).



## Primaldoom (30. März 2009)

*[Verkaufe] PC Teile ( Mobo, CPU+ Kühler,Soundkarte,Soundsystem,Netzteil).*

Tagchen,
Ich löse mein PC auf und hätte folgendes anzubieten.

1 x 650 Watt Netzteil : Seasonic S12-650 Energy+ inkl.Rechnung mit noch 10 Monaten Garantie.
1 x Soundsystem : Logitech Z-4i 2.1 Weiß inkl.Rechnung mit noch 22 Monaten Garantie.
1 x Soundkarte : Creative SB X-Fi Xtreme Musik  inkl.Rechnung mit noch 8 Monaten Garantie.
1 x CPU Intel Core2 duo E6850 2x3Ghz S775 Stepping 0 inkl.Rechnung mit noch 6 Monate Garantie  und Scythe Ninja Plus Rev.B Kuhler.
1 x Mainboard : Gigabyte So775 GA-P35-DS3R inkl.Rechnung mit noch 12 Monaten Garantie.

Versand 5 Euro Versichert Über den Hermes Versand.Wer Interesse hat bitte mit einem Preisvorschlag melden.

bye


----------



## fiumpf (30. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] PC Teile ( Mobo,DPU+ Kühler,Soundkarte,Soundsystem,Netzteil).*

Mach mir mal nen Preis für CPU + Mainboard inklusive versichertem Versand.
Dann das Gleiche nochmal nur mit Netzteil.


----------



## Primaldoom (30. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] PC Teile ( Mobo,DPU+ Kühler,Soundkarte,Soundsystem,Netzteil).*



			
				fiumpf am 30.03.2009 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach mir mal nen Preis für CPU + Mainboard inklusive versichertem Versand.
> Dann das Gleiche nochmal nur mit Netzteil.




Preise wollte ich von euch haben da ich nicht genau weiß was sie jetzt noch so wert haben.
hmm.
Ansonnsten sage ich mal 100 Euro für die CPU inkl.Kühler den gibt es mit.
Das Mainboard 60 Euro.
und das Netzteil 80 Euro.

bye


----------



## cody666 (31. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] PC Teile ( Mobo,DPU+ Kühler,Soundkarte,Soundsystem,Netzteil).*

Ich biete dir 40€ für das Mainboard.


----------



## Primaldoom (31. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] PC Teile ( Mobo,DPU+ Kühler,Soundkarte,Soundsystem,Netzteil).*



			
				cody666 am 31.03.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich biete dir 40€ für das Mainboard.




55 Euro inkl Versicherter versand.und es ist deins.


----------



## DonLennschi (31. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] PC Teile ( Mobo,DPU+ Kühler,Soundkarte,Soundsystem,Netzteil).*

hab dir ne pm geschickt.


----------



## Primaldoom (31. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] PC Teile ( Mobo,DPU+ Kühler,Soundkarte,Soundsystem,Netzteil).*

Steht alles noch zum Verkauf.

Preise sind inkl.Versichertem Versand.


----------



## cody666 (31. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] PC Teile ( Mobo,DPU+ Kühler,Soundkarte,Soundsystem,Netzteil).*



			
				Primaldoom am 31.03.2009 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> cody666 am 31.03.2009 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für 55€ bekomme ich auch ein neues.
Mein Angebot von 40€ steht immer noch.


----------



## Primaldoom (31. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] PC Teile ( Mobo,DPU+ Kühler,Soundkarte,Soundsystem,Netzteil).*



			
				cody666 am 31.03.2009 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Primaldoom am 31.03.2009 12:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann würde ich sagen kauf dir ein neues!  

Ansonnsten kann ich es dir ja gleich schenken.


----------



## doceddy (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] PC Teile ( Mobo,DPU+ Kühler,Soundkarte,Soundsystem,Netzteil).*

Was möchtest du für den CPU-Kühler? Und hättest du eventuell Interesse an einem Tausch gegen ASUS HD3850 ?


----------



## Primaldoom (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] PC Teile ( Mobo,DPU+ Kühler,Soundkarte,Soundsystem,Netzteil).*



			
				doceddy am 01.04.2009 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Was möchtest du für den CPU-Kühler? Und hättest du eventuell Interesse an einem Tausch gegen ASUS HD3850 ?




nur den Kühler?


----------



## Danielovitch (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] PC Teile ( Mobo,DPU+ Kühler,Soundkarte,Soundsystem,Netzteil).*

x-fi music noch da? bitte weiteres per mail an readyaim-ÄTT-gmx.de


----------



## doceddy (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] PC Teile ( Mobo,DPU+ Kühler,Soundkarte,Soundsystem,Netzteil).*



			
				Primaldoom am 01.04.2009 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> doceddy am 01.04.2009 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, nur Kühler für die Graka wäre ein bisschen wenig. Hast du sonst etwas, was du dazu geben würdest?


----------



## Primaldoom (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] PC Teile ( Mobo,DPU+ Kühler,Soundkarte,Soundsystem,Netzteil).*



			
				doceddy am 01.04.2009 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Primaldoom am 01.04.2009 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Habe nichts zum dazugeben und außerdem möchte ich nicht tauschen.Da ich mein Rechner auflöse und keine weiteren PC Teile brauche.

mfg


----------



## doceddy (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] PC Teile ( Mobo,DPU+ Kühler,Soundkarte,Soundsystem,Netzteil).*

Verkaufst du den Kühler einzeln? Wenn ja, was möchtest du dafür haben?


----------



## Primaldoom (2. April 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] PC Teile ( Mobo,DPU+ Kühler,Soundkarte,Soundsystem,Netzteil).*



			
				doceddy am 01.04.2009 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufst du den Kühler einzeln? Wenn ja, was möchtest du dafür haben?



18 Euro inkl.Versand.


----------



## Primaldoom (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] PC Teile ( Mobo,DPU+ Kühler,Soundkarte,Soundsystem,Netzteil).*

*" CLOSED "*


----------

